# Kilkenny



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi

Ive got a wedding to attend in killkenny and will be using my car to pick up some of the bridesmaids.

I'm going to be staying in Mullinavat the night before.

Problem is I'm driving from London so by the time I get there the car will be dirty. I plan to clean it properly here then wax and seal it so it should only need a quick wash.

Does anyone know of a petrol station that will have a jet wash bay in the area?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Might sound bit mad but if ya go on google maps street view and have a look around where your going ya get an idea of what type car washs are in the petrol stations.did that before going to car show and found it good haha.


----------



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

I did try that but no luck. Must of looked for a good hour on maps and google search for actual petrol stations.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe leave your car overnight with some food and a pint of Guinness around it and a note saying ' please help me get my car clean', See the the local little people of Ireland 🇮🇪 ( leprechaun ) do fancy a little nibble and a pint 🍻 or two of the black stuff, might take pitty on you and help you out:thumb:

You never know it might be worth a try


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

chongo said:


> Maybe leave your car overnight with some food and a pint of Guinness around it and a note saying ' please help me get my car clean', See the the local little people of Ireland 🇮🇪 ( leprechaun ) do fancy a little nibble and a pint 🍻 or two of the black stuff, might take pitty on you and help you out:thumb:
> 
> You never know it might be worth a try


Seeing there's Guinness at stake, do you know anywhere I could rent a leprechaun suit Chongo?...hahaha


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

chongo said:


> Maybe leave your car overnight with some food and a pint of Guinness around it and a note saying ' please help me get my car clean', See the the local little people of Ireland &#55356;&#56814;&#55356;&#56810; ( leprechaun ) do fancy a little nibble and a pint &#55356;&#57211; or two of the black stuff, might take pitty on you and help you out:thumb:
> 
> You never know it might be worth a try


Now now Chongo you will have the Leprechaun antiracist police after you.
They only mend shoes and how on earth could they reach the roof.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Theres a Topaz petrol station Waterford Rd, Kilkenny, R95 WVX9 it has a jet wash. 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6407987,-7.2484177,3a,28.1y,257.06h,82.23t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1scRg_ILYDSbUViRIK95eqLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Seeing there's Guinness at stake, do you know anywhere I could rent a leprechaun suit Chongo?...hahaha


Not sure they do size 20 :lol::lol:


----------



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

:lol:thanks for the replies so far



BillyT said:


> Theres a Topaz petrol station Waterford Rd, Kilkenny, R95 WVX9 it has a jet wash.
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6407987,-7.2484177,3a,28.1y,257.06h,82.23t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1scRg_ILYDSbUViRIK95eqLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Thanks will keep that one in mind. If anyone else know of any closer to mullinavat that would be brilliant.

Fingers crossed it stays dry!

Thanks 
Chris


----------

